# Noisy Faucet Hot Water Value (Sink & Tub)



## dkmsl (May 31, 2011)

When I turn the hot water faucet on or off, it makes a loud noise (like a trumpet) and the handle rattles/vibrates.  If I turn the hot water on/off real FAST, the problem is minimized.  Any ideas?  I don't believe this is "water hammer" because it only happens in 1 of the 3 bathrooms in the house.  Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Redwood (May 31, 2011)

you have a loose washer flapping in the breeze as water comes up out of the seat and rushes past the washer on the end of the stem...

Stem:








Seat:


----------

